# Another 1023 RLW review.



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, this is one of the saws I have been looking at… I think Grizzly shouldhave really considered showing up to the woodworking show in Vegas. As I might be going with the Laguna after getting to see it up close and personal. Thx for the details.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Good review! It seems we both view this saw in a similar way. I love mine and still think it's a great saw with no regrets.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Love mine also.

Hint: When you get ready to mount your router, it is an easy task to drill a hole through the cast iron table so you can adjust the depth with your hex key by inserting it into the hole.

Measure three times, drill once. 

I had no trouble drilling the cast iron.

Mike


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughtful review. I'm hoping to get a cabinet saw this year, most likely a Grizzly.


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Ken,
A warning about Laguna! . I have had problems with them in the past and other people have had trouble. Laguna does not keep saws in stock, they order it to be made when you place an order. They have NO support if you have trouble. As for as Grizzly I have 8 of their machinery and would recommend them, especially the prices.
You get a great tool for the money.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the nice review. I hope you enjoy this saw for many years to come.


----------



## Wstein (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I just ordered a grizzly g0715p, I hope it'squality is on par with your 1023


----------



## VillageBoy (Oct 10, 2011)

Kscion-

Hows that the saw treating you?

The Pursuit of Wicked Gorgeous Lumber, A Noble Undertaking

Village Boy~


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review


----------

